# Worst Cigar Ever!!!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

We always hear about the best cigar ever, good cigars, decent cigars, and ones that were not so good. What I want to hear about is the worst cigar you have ever smoked.

Mine was a Cohiba XV. In fact you can find my review of it *HERE*

So let's hear the horror stories that I know everyone has.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoked a pretty nasty Cu-Avana Intenso last night but I think the winner was an Acid... just left a really bad taste in my mouth


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

RP Fushion MM. OMG it was bad!

I think it had alot to do with not having nearly enough rest because I could taste amonia and the damn thing would not stay lit. I got through about 2 inches then tossed it. Now the Vintage line is awesome so I like RP but I'm scared to even try the Fushion MM again.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I actually have had two Fonseca and had to put them both down.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Tierra Del Sol - looked good, sucked ass, completely flavorless

Puros Indios (regular green label) - Was rated a 92... tastes like sand...


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

Many would disagree, but the Hoya De Monterey Excalibur series is the biggest piece of crap I ever smoked consistently. An ass stick.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

LightsOut said:


> Many would disagree, but the Hoya De Monterey Excalibur series is the biggest piece of crap I ever smoked consistently. An ass stick.


I'll disagree. But a lot will disagree with mine as well

Worst period was the ACID Deep Dish, worst non infused is a toss up between the RP Edge, and the RP Vintage 1990.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

A couple come to mind that I will never, ever try again......a Liga IV and an Acid Kuba Kuba. I couldn't brush my teeth enough to get rid of the taste.


----------



## CAJoe (Jan 14, 2008)

LightsOut said:


> Many would disagree, but the Hoya De Monterey Excalibur series is the biggest piece of crap I ever smoked consistently. An ass stick.


Its bad but you smoked it consistently? so you liked smoking ass? :lol:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Cohiba XV


When I saw the thread title, this was the first thing that came to mind. :lol:

u


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jack Straw said:


> When I saw the thread title, this was the first thing that came to mind. :lol:
> 
> u


Did you read my review of it? :lol:


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

calhounhusker said:


> worst non infused is a toss up between the RP Edge


you are ca-razy


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Did you read my review of it? :lol:


LOL, nice.

I remember when I smoked it very vividly. I had just received word that I was being promoted (although this was before I found out it didn't come with any real monetary increase, bastards) I had 2 cigars sitting in a bag at home, one was the XV, one was a Montecristo (NC) white label. Suffice to say, I'm glad I had the MC as a backup. I don't think I made it past an inch, as I have absolutely no patience for smokes I'm not enjoying.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

While I really love their naturals, I have a couple La Gloria Cubana maduros at home that smoke like sun baked dog turds. I keep hoping time will mellow them out, but I just can't get into them.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

s15driftking said:


> you are ca-razy


Ive had 5 or 6 of them and I havent been able to smoke any past halfway..

The one exception is the Edge Sumatra. Those are GREAT, but the regulars, and the maduro are terrible IMO.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

CAJoe said:


> Its bad but you smoked it consistently? *so you liked smoking ass? :lol:*




fekkin' funny stuff right there!!


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Mine would have to be a Hoyo Palmas Extra. I think I smoked it way too early.


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

CAJoe said:


> Its bad but you smoked it consistently? so you liked smoking ass? :lol:


:behindsofa: I tried to give the gar a chance figuring I just got one from a bad bunch, and kept sampling. This was about 5 years ago so perhaps things have changed, but each was an ass-stick -- and I don't plan on going back!


----------



## CAJoe (Jan 14, 2008)

mistabman said:


> While I really love their naturals, I have a couple La Gloria Cubana maduros at home that smoke like sun baked dog turds. I keep hoping time will mellow them out, but I just can't get into them.


Man you hit those La Gloria Cubanas right on! I hate them.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Thompson Cigar Brand A Night in Havana... So bad I will refuse to send them off to the troops, I rather give them some Oliva V serie from my box order.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

mistabman said:


> While I really love their naturals, I have a couple La Gloria Cubana maduros at home that smoke like sun baked dog turds. I keep hoping time will mellow them out, but I just can't get into them.


you could always send them to me!!!!!!!!!!! seriously!!!! trade?


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine has to be a Montecristo Platinum. Tasted like dirt and lawn. 

Real stinkerainkiller:


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> you could always send them to me!!!!!!!!!!! seriously!!!! trade?


Haha, don't tempt me! I have a handful of gurkhas I wouldn't mind getting rid of either. 5 or so symphony's, 2 connecticuit reserves, and 1 lonely master select that's about 15 months old. Feel free to PM if you're serious.


----------



## jeff_connors (Mar 20, 2009)

luis martinez silver selection! I'd imagine if you rolled up tobacco grown in a swamp and then left it in moist unfinished basement for 10 years , it might come close to tasting like this stick. The mustyness of this cigar acctually made me gag.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

My worse cigar ever was a Perdomo, don't remember whcih one it was but it is only like one of two cigars I couldn'y even get to the mid way point of the cigar! Oh I just remember the other one. it was a Black Pearl. Both of these where years ago.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, first ANY JR Cigar brand is not too good, and those fresh rolled wheel things-ugh! But, in reading this thread you see the beauty of smoking cigars, and that is with the diverse tastes of the different smokers, one persons dog rocket is another persons go-to smoke... In the end, its all good.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

The first Man O' War torpedo I smoked was like smoking horseshit. Couldn't get into it, the rest are sleeping for a long time praying for improvement.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jeff_connors said:


> luis martinez silver selection! I'd imagine if you rolled up tobacco grown in a swamp and then left it in moist unfinished basement for 10 years , it might come close to tasting like this stick. The mustyness of this cigar acctually made me gag.


Ha Ha Ha,,,,,now that is a bad cigar. One of my worst cigars was a Matasa 30 year Anniversary stick. I don't know how they did it but they managed to take the ash off a cigar and put some tobacco wrapped around it and then put a dark wrapper around the leaf and band it with a nice decent band. It was harsh and left a burning taste in the back of my throat. Won't be smoking anymore of these anytime soon.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

THE DREADED "FIGHTING COCK"........need I say more???

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

I got a 5 pack of Gurkha "Castle Hall" from the devil site for $9. If you clip them, the wrapper cracks and unravels. I got so disgusted with one yesterday I threw it away. First time I did that. So I punched one today and it didn't crack. But it tastes horrible. I'm going to throw them away. Worst $9 I ever spent on cigars.


----------



## CAJoe (Jan 14, 2008)

c2000 said:


> THE DREADED "FIGHTING COCK"........need I say more???
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


I could never smoke a fighting cock....just couldnt do it!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

RP Connecticut :BS


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

A few gurkhas for me


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

The absolute worst stick I've ever smoked is a Rosa Cuba. It came in a free sampler from CVM Cigars - and I soon found out why. I can't possibly describe how bad this stick was. Maybe if you wrapped a dog turd in newspaper, soaked it in brake fluid and lit it, you might approximate the taste. This was a small stick and I tossed it after about an inch. To read the online description of these you would think they were cloaked in gold: "Rolled with a Dominican binder leaf and leaves from the Dominican Republic and Nicaragua, these Rosa Cuba cigars are robust and flavorful smokes at an incredible value." They're flavorful, all right, if you consider stale vomit a flavor.

Honorable mention: Carbon Copy. A Dominican claiming to be a "carbon copy" of the Cuban Cohiba, given the ripoff of the colors and the general band pattern. I had to try one out of curiosity and tossed it after about three puffs. It was dreadful.

BTW - for those looking to unload the LGCs, PM me. We can work out a trade.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I just smoked a Camacho Maduro Red Label Perfecto and it tasted horrible. Very bitter.


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

The worse I've smoked so far was a Bahia Blu that I received in my first sampler I purchased. The first time I've experienced a cigar that tasted like burning paper. Stay away from these people.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

My low was an Oliveros El Padrone. Like smoking steam, or more accurately the steam off fresh dog $hit. Truly sickening, followed not too closely by Dark Shark. I was lucky because one of my boys actually liked the DS. He got the box too.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

The Olor Fuerte maduro was so boring I about fell asleep smoking it.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Keep it up guys I am making a list of cigars not to try.

Just joking, I know everyone has different taste and that is half the fun of trying them. You never know if it is going to be the best or a dog rocket.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

A Carlos Torano Signature. It tasted like dry dirt. I will probably smoke another one some day just to see if perhaps it was a bad stick.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

I just got a Fiver of the Gurkha Sherpa and I tried one today, Man.... It tastes like your actually smoking @$#*!% burnt charcoal from the grill!!! I got suckered by the CI ad (If you like RyJ, Master Select, Punch Rare Corojo) try these.... LOL, what a bunch of CRAP!!! I vow, to never buy cheapo smokes again, unless people absolutely rave about a specific one. I truly wonder where CI gets their fan mail for some their cheapo cigars, probably their marketing dept or by people with fried taste buds.

Ahhh,....... but on to my worst cigar in the world list: ainkiller:

Gurkha Sherpa (Taste like burnt coal)
Padron 1926 (many rave about it, but I don't get it - I do love the 1964 though)
RP 1990 (Couldn't finish it)
El Emerald (LOL - Oh man)
5 Vegas Classic (Just Bland to me)


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

The worst in recent memory for me was the LFD El Museo....Waste of time and money...

~brooks


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> RP 1990 (Couldn't finish it)


I'm glad I'm not the only one here who dislikes that stick.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Acid Earthiness. It will be the first and last Acid I ever smoke. I just hate that syrupy taste on the lips that the wrapper gives me...and it stays for the entire smoke! Too bad, cuz the actual smoke flavor and aroma of the cigar were nice. Just can't stand that syrup. To each his own.


----------



## Shriner4cigars (May 25, 2009)

It was a Helix, it was terrible! Tasted like a :deadhorse:


----------



## Riedelma (Mar 17, 2009)

Gurkha black puro and the one and only acid that I had I think it was a blondie was like smoking a cigar dipped in colonge


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

My worst was a Cu-Avana. I forced myself to smoke the whole thing (a Churchill yet!) because I'm too cheep to throw anything away. It was from a 5 pack and the other 4 will probably take up humidor space forever.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Flor de Todo...I guess that's how you spell it. I'm a big Pepin fan and the Fumadores are pretty nasty to me...


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

RP Sungrown tops my list


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

When I was young and stupid (last year), a sampler I got from Evil Cigar Co. had some of their "exclusive" Perdomo Atesanal. I've had two, one of them just yesterday. I wouldn't say it's the "worst ever", but they're pretty foul, enough that I'm actually surprised that Perdomo allows their name to be on them. I smoke and enjoy a variety of Perdomo cigars, but I just can't figure out what they were going for on these.

Still, doesn't come close to their house brand La Condessa, though. If you're looking for reasons to hate the whole company, they're all nicely summarized in this little bundle of joy.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Antonio Fermin. a dog rocket fresh and a worse dog rocket after five years of age.


----------



## jono24 (Jun 17, 2009)

The worst cigar i had so far is Don Lino Robusto Natural. It tasted just like wet hay and charcoal with a hint of sweaty socks.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Gurkha is on the top of the list.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Comancho. I threw it away 3 minutes in. Had never done that to a cigar before and have not done it since.


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

1876 Reserve. I learned the hard way to not bite on the ad. They made these things auctally sound decent. I think I tried to smoke about 3, and ended up throwing the rest out...two bundles worth. HORRIBLE CIGAR.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Cuban Sandwich


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Licenciados They tasted like I was smoking the dried hay off the bottom of a cow barn.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> A Carlos Torano Signature. It tasted like dry dirt. I will probably smoke another one some day just to see if perhaps it was a bad stick.


You should try again. The Signature is a pretty good stick - then again, you may just not like them.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

When I first signed up for cigar bid, I bid on a bunch of cheap stuff after reading the reviews. Those reviews have got to be bogus. Anyway, I won a few of the lots, sorry to say, and there was a bundle of Fields of Gold, Flor del Todo and other crap. I can smoke almost anything, but not those Fields of Gold!!! God awful! Tossed them in the compost.

I wrapped the Flor del Todo's in double plastic bags and threw 'em in my freezer for the day after nuclear armageddon. I don't have any bottled water but I've got those damn FdT's!!!


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

So far for me it's been the Makers Mark Cigar, I could not finish it, it just wasnt for me. which sucks because I bought 2, one for me and one for my dad on fathers day, he didnt care for it either, haha. also he bought some Aoa's from Thompson, those 2 are by far the worst cigars I've had. 

does anyone here like the maker's mark sticks?


----------



## RickyJ (Feb 15, 2005)

There are WAY too many terrible cigars out there to even begin making a list. I would say maybe 90% of the cigars I have ever tried I didn't like very much. I get suckered into the advertising just like all of us.
But I agree with most of the people on here's lists though, you've mentioned a bunch of pretty subpar cigars. But one man's junk is another man's treasure. Someone here said they hated the 1926. That cigar is some people's favorite and is ranked like #1 or 2 in the world or something. Everyone likes different stuff. However a few brands I personally dont like are ACID, (actually any flavored cigar), Gurkha, Rocky, Perdomo, Torano, Avo, LGC, Fuente, Ashton, Macanudo, actually anything Yuppie-level upscale tends to be junk.
But let me think...what is the WORST cigar I think I ever had? Hmmm...I don't know, maybe for drugstore stuff a Parodi Avanti (yes I tried one of them, and got sick after it the whole next day)


----------



## SmokinGun22 (Jan 16, 2009)

jono24 said:


> The worst cigar i had so far is Don Lino Robusto Natural. It tasted just like wet hay and charcoal with a hint of sweaty socks.


+1 on Don Lino.
Got one free with a purchase from Famous.
AWFUL

Also Acid Kuba Kuba.
Threw it away after only 5 mins. Sweet taste stayed on my lips forever and actually ruined the next cigar that i lit to change the taste in my mouth. Don't mind the Natural line but now stay far away from the flavored ones.


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

Stinkdyr said:


> Acid Earthiness. It will be the first and last Acid I ever smoke. I just hate that syrupy taste on the lips that the wrapper gives me...and it stays for the entire smoke! Too bad, cuz the actual smoke flavor and aroma of the cigar were nice. Just can't stand that syrup. To each his own.


I agreed up til "Too bad..."

Anyone who enjoys that is a creature of mystery for me.


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

contract said:


> Comancho. I threw it away 3 minutes in. Had never done that to a cigar before and have not done it since.


The worst cigar I have tried in 15 years of smoking. Awful and I gave it about 10 puffs and lit something else. My friend thought it was the first time he has seen me NOT nub a cigar, much less toss away.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Private Stock maduro- tasteless, like sucking air through a straw. 
I only had one but the experience was so pointless I can't bring myself to waste $ on another.


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

I have found that most cigars will really improve with age. So, if I smoke a cigar and it really sucks...I usually just put the remainder of what I have in an ageing humidor. This will really improve the taste and performance of the cigar. The only cigar to date that I actually threw away a few minutes after lighting was a Padillia Obsidian. I am a huge fan of the Padillia Miami and Habano line; however, the Obsidian was on its own level. I have two more and both have been aging for about 6 months now...I don't want to come near them again for another 6 months or so. It will be interesting to see what happends after a year...probably a totally different smoke.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

The worst tasting cigar I ever had was a Nat Sherman.
The worst "Cigar" I have had was a ISOM Punch Punch that was so plugged, it was like trying to suck a golf ball through a straw from Micky Ds.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

jeff_connors said:


> luis martinez silver selection! I'd imagine if you rolled up tobacco grown in a swamp and then left it in moist unfinished basement for 10 years , it might come close to tasting like this stick. The mustyness of this cigar acctually made me gag.


That's interesting that a few of you really didn't like the Silver Selection. I found it alright, if a maybe a bit lacklustre; definitely none of the bad flavours you mention. I actually smoked one quite recently and put some some pics up on my website. I've smoked far worse even in the last month or two (i.e. this thread).


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I am going to take the plunge and try another one of the free thompson cigars taht came with my humidor. The Night in Havana one went into my fire pit after 10 mins.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Te-Amo! Need I say more?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The term "Dog Rocket" was specifically and originally designed to describe the Cremosa Cubana... The worst excuse for a cigar ever produced.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

White Owls and similar not withstanding, I have never had a "bad" cigar. Some have been not as good as others, some have been better than others, and some have been way better than others, but never a bad one. 

Lucky? ..... I prefer to think of it as just a frame of mind. Cigars are a lot like life itself. You have good times and you have better times. If you ever truly have a "bad" time you won't know it anyway as you'll be dead and it will no longer matter.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

i just smoked a victor sinclair... im not even sure which brand of sinclair it was but it had zero taste... i mean it didnt even taste like paper, it just tasted like nothing... my buddy smoked one at the same time b/c we were given some... its def. the worst cigar ive ever had


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

had a 601 recently that was pretty bad. the first cigar in a long time that i quit after less than an inch.


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going to have to second the victor sinclair. I'm smoking the Connecticut Yankee as I type this and while it is not the worst cigar I've ever had, it's pretty bad. Absolutely no flavor profile..


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> I just got a Fiver of the Gurkha Sherpa and I tried one today, Man.... It tastes like your actually smoking @$#*!% burnt charcoal from the grill!!!
> 
> Gurkha Sherpa (Taste like burnt coal)


Man that's one of my top 5 cigars at the moment just bought another bundle of them.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

mistabman said:


> While I really love their naturals, I have a couple *La Gloria Cubana maduros* at home that smoke like sun baked dog turds. I keep hoping time will mellow them out, but I just can't get into them.


Awwww....crap! I guess that LGC I just splurged on today at the B&M is gonna sit there awhile.:frusty:


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Cu-Avana Intenso -- by far! Maybe I should've let it age for a while


----------



## Corpus (Sep 16, 2008)

I forget the name of the worst cigar I ever smoked. However, I do recall the worst tasting over-hyped (imo) cigar. Based on countless positive reviews, I purchased 15 Oliva G maduro cigars, and every single one tasted like sweetened turpentine. Turned me off the brand big time. or at least that series.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Man that's one of my top 5 cigars at the moment just bought another bundle of them.


I wish you would have posted this earlier, I would have given the other four to you... :beerchug:

We all have different taste buds and palates. I hate anchovies, others could eat them straight, The Sherpa would fall into my anchovie catageory


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

Picture this: You're in New England on a cold, clear winter's day. There's a layer of new fallen snow on the ground and the wind is calm. Your saint bernard needs to go for his morning walk after having eaten a bag of take-out burritos the night before. As he relieves himself a cloud of steam wafts across your face. You have just experienced an Oliveros El Padrino. If you think I'm fooling, waste the money on one and see for yourself.


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

Worst I've ever had was an Acid something or other, I won't touch them anymore. I havn't really ever had a terribly non-infused smoke though, suppose I'm lucky (or just a novice)


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

6clicks said:


> Picture this: You're in New England on a cold, clear winter's day. There's a layer of new fallen snow on the ground and the wind is calm. Your saint bernard needs to go for his morning walk after having eaten a bag of take-out burritos the night before. As he relieves himself a cloud of steam wafts across your face. You have just experienced an Oliveros El Padrino. If you think I'm fooling, waste the money on one and see for yourself.


:laugh:

LMAO!!!!

With such imaginitve setting and detailed description you provided 6Clicks, I will take your word for it...

LOL!!!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Awwww....crap! I guess that LGC I just splurged on today at the B&M is gonna sit there awhile.:frusty:


Nevermind, smoked it this morning, liked it quite a bit!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

6clicks said:


> Picture this: You're in New England on a cold, clear winter's day. There's a layer of new fallen snow on the ground and the wind is calm. Your saint bernard needs to go for his morning walk after having eaten a bag of take-out burritos the night before. As he relieves himself a cloud of steam wafts across your face. You have just experienced an Oliveros El Padrino. If you think I'm fooling, waste the money on one and see for yourself.


ROFLMAO,,,,I actually tried one of these a month ago and while it wasn't the worst cigar I ever had it is one I won't buy ever again. Thank God I won it on auction from CBID for $9 for a 5 pak. Now, what to do with the other 5?

As an addendum to what I wrote about having a Matasa as the worst cigar,,,I have to replace that with the Drew Estate ( name escapes me only because it made me so nauseous I probably wanted to forget the real name on purpose ) as it was sugary sweet on the tip of the cigar,,,flaked ash for the entire 5 minutes I smoked it,,,finally had to put this thing out and needed to find a dogs butt to lick to get the taste of that nasty cigar out of my mouth. Friends don't let friends smoke infused cigars.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Hands down, the worst cigar I ever attempted to smoke was a painfully ugly creation called Parodi. A dry cigar that was popular with the older Italian men where I grew up. The only thing worse that than it's unsavory look was the vile taste. With out a doubt, the most unpleasant thing i ever put a match to.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

The worst smoke I ever had was a Nat Sherman. I through it out the car window after about 3 minutes. Couldn't get past the first half inch.


----------

